
Best advice for female co-founders - flowvibes94
Curious about what are some of the best tricks as female founders or co-founders.
======
darrenwestall
Talk.

Most industries have so many men that talk at shows, exhibitions etc and the
organisers are dying to have more women on stage.

Building a personal brand is key to start up success as for a while, you’ll be
a better marketing asset than your company’s name - use the fact you can get
talking slots at events to your advantage.

~~~
flowvibes94
That's good!

